# Spouse Visa - Help/Review Needed



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi,

*Background: *
I am preparing my wifes Spouse Visa Application, and hope to submit the online application by 4th July 2014. My Wife lives in Pakistan and i am a British Citizen living in the UK. We got married in April 2014 and she intends to live with me at my parents house in the UK. I am fully employed and earn above the GBP 18,600 requirement

*Questions:*
I have some questions regarding the application/process which im hoping folks on the forum can help answer:

1. Cover letters - Are they REQUIRED from both the applicant and sponsor?

2. As this is a spouse visa application, do i refer to myself as spouse or sponsor when writing cover letters etc?

3. As the application will be ready and all documents will be with my wife by the time of the biometric appointment, can she submit everything on that day?

4. Will she have to pay anything extra on the day to submit the application with the supporting documents, or would that fee be covered when i pay online during submission of the online application?

5. Does the 28 day rule apply from date of submission of the online application, as well as the "processing time"? IE, is it within 90 days from date of online submission or from when the UKBA receive all documents?

6. Can the application be printed double-sided?

7. I pay for our home phone bill - will this count as a "Utility Bill" to prove I live with my parents at the house my wife and I intend to live at?

8. Do they require evidence of communication before/after marriage or just after? I have viber & Tango call log screenshots (before and after marriage), as well as call logs from phone calls made using a "Telesave Home Account" - as this is not a 'bill', should i mention that they can verify this by contacting Telesave themselves or should i expect them to use their initiative?

9. Regarding the communication between us, I have included screenshots from my phone and calls made from my Telesave phone account to her - is that sufficient and will it be accepted? Also trying to get a home bill from her of when she calls me (will it be required?)

10. How should wedding/honeymoon pictures be presented? printed at home or developed? Should each be labelled and dated? Printing on photo-paper would be easier i guess to keep on A4. If developed i guess they could be slipped in an A4 sized wallet/album?

11. How many pictures are considered to be OK? I have:
- 117 first wedding function pics 
- 38 second wedding function pics (most have group photos with families)
- 10 pics of other time spent together during Pakistan visit
- 27 Honeymoon pics

12. How many copies of documents are required to be included with the application - 1 or 2? Does the application copy need to be sent as well, or does that just refer to supporting documents?

*Proposed Application Checklist:*
I have made a checklist of what i intend to include as part of the application; it will be organised in the same order, comprising of 7 sections. Would appreciate feedback on the below! 

1. Main
Sponsor Cover Letter
Applicant Cover Letter
Printed & Signed copy of Online Form
VAF4A: Personal Details Form
APPENDIX 2: Financial Requirements Form

2. Applicant Evidence 
Passport sized photos (x4)
Biometric Information
National Identity (NADRA) Card
Passport
TB Medical Certificate
Proposed Flight Itinerary

3. English Language Requirement Evidence
Applicant IELTS Certificate + Results Statement

4. Sponsor Evidence
SU07/12 form
Attested Passport Copy
Official home phone bill proving I reside at parents house

5. Accommodation Requirement Evidence
Property Inspection Report 
Letter from parents giving permission of residence
Property Title Deeds from Land Registry
Parents Passport copies

6. Financial Requirement Evidence
6 month Pay Slips & Letter confirming authenticity
Employment Letter & Contract
6 month Bank Statements
Latest P60

7. Genuine & Subsisting Relationship Evidence
Attested Marriage Certificate
Visa entry/exit stamps from visits to Pakistan
Telesave Phone Records of calls made by Sponsor 
Phone Records of calls made by Applicant [is this even needed??]
Viber (Voice) call history screenshots between us
Tango (Video) call history screenshots between us
Photos of Wedding Ceremony
Photos of other time spent in Pakistan [is this even needed??]
Visa Stamps/Hotel booking for Honeymoon
Photos of Honeymoon 



Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Zee 
I married someone from Lahore October 2013. My father went Pakistan yesterday and I gave my case file to him to deliver to my husband. He won't be submitting until July 15 due to unforeseen circumstances. Never the less I have hopefully made sure everything is there ! I wrote a covering letter from me as a sponsor to my husband and another letter from my parents stating they will allow us to stay in their home with land reg etc. a letter is not req from the applicant. Refer to yourself as the spouse. If you pay online no fee is req when she submits. You do have a lot of ? So I will try answering them tmrw as I have ofsted in tmrw and need to sleep! 

Can I ask if you filled in the Vaf4 and appendix form plus the online app?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

URGENT NOTICE: Zee you require 12 months bank statements and wage slips. 

What is a SU07/12 form ?!!! I don't think I had that !!!' Panic


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

hey thanks for your replies so far- you sure its 12 months!? its a sponsorship undertaking form ... i guess some people include and some dont - doesnt seem to be mandatory.

also shes scheduled to take ietls on the 21st of this month. her english is basic i hope she gets minimum required. really scared...looking to book a KET exam as that looks so easy; is it possible to book that also incase she doesnt make it with the ielts?


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

and i also plan for her to submit around the same time as you...mid july..provided she passes her exam!


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

100% 12 months payslips and bank statements. Used to be 3 then 6 and now 12 since last update. You really need to keep up to date with the website! My husband did Toeic a1 and passed they changed the requirements to KET or city and guilds A1! My husband 2 weeks ago took the city and guilds and now awaiting results! 

Have you completed VAF4 form and appendix ? Along with the online one?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

zee09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Background: *
> I am preparing my wifes Spouse Visa Application, and hope to submit the online application by 4th July 2014. My Wife lives in Pakistan and i am a British Citizen living in the UK. We got married in April 2014 and she intends to live with me at my parents house in the UK. I am fully employed and earn above the GBP 18,600 requirement
> ...


A sponsor letter is required and the applicant should write a letter as well.



> 2. As this is a spouse visa application, do i refer to myself as spouse or sponsor when writing cover letters etc?


Either



> 3. As the application will be ready and all documents will be with my wife by the time of the biometric appointment, can she submit everything on that day?
> 
> 4. Will she have to pay anything extra on the day to submit the application with the supporting documents, or would that fee be covered when i pay online during submission of the online application?


She pays when she submits the on line application.



> 5. Does the 28 day rule apply from date of submission of the online application, as well as the "processing time"? IE, is it within 90 days from date of online submission or from when the UKBA receive all documents?


The 28 day rule applies to bank statements and pay slips. The most recent bank statement and pay slip can be no more than 28 days old at the time of on line application.



> 6. Can the application be printed double-sided?


It can, but single sided is preferable.



> 7. I pay for our home phone bill - will this count as a "Utility Bill" to prove I live with my parents at the house my wife and I intend to live at?


Should be fine.



> 8. Do they require evidence of communication before/after marriage or just after? I have viber & Tango call log screenshots (before and after marriage), as well as call logs from phone calls made using a "Telesave Home Account" - as this is not a 'bill', should i mention that they can verify this by contacting Telesave themselves or should i expect them to use their initiative?
> 
> 9. Regarding the communication between us, I have included screenshots from my phone and calls made from my Telesave phone account to her - is that sufficient and will it be accepted? Also trying to get a home bill from her of when she calls me (will it be required?)


You should provide 1-2 screen shots for every 6 months or so of your relationship.



> 10. How should wedding/honeymoon pictures be presented? printed at home or developed? Should each be labelled and dated? Printing on photo-paper would be easier i guess to keep on A4. If developed i guess they could be slipped in an A4 sized wallet/album?
> 
> 11. How many pictures are considered to be OK? I have:
> - 117 first wedding function pics
> ...


10-15 photos max from throughout your relationship including the wedding printed on photographic paper and attached to sheets of A4 with brief descriptions.



> 12. How many copies of documents are required to be included with the application - 1 or 2? Does the application copy need to be sent as well, or does that just refer to supporting documents?


1 copy but make a copy for yourself as well. You don't need to make a copy of the application or Appendix 2.



> U]*Proposed Application Checklist:*[/U]
> I have made a checklist of what i intend to include as part of the application; it will be organised in the same order, comprising of 7 sections. Would appreciate feedback on the below!
> 
> 1. Main
> ...


Identity card is unnecessary.



> 3. English Language Requirement Evidence
> Applicant IELTS Certificate + Results Statement
> 
> 4. Sponsor Evidence
> ...


Fine.



> 5. Accommodation Requirement Evidence
> Property Inspection Report
> Letter from parents giving permission of residence
> Property Title Deeds from Land Registry
> Parents Passport copies


You don't need copies of your parent's passports but you should include a council tax or utility bill in their name.



> 6. Financial Requirement Evidence
> 6 month Pay Slips & Letter confirming authenticity
> Employment Letter & Contract
> 6 month Bank Statements
> Latest P60


As long as you are meeting the financial requirement through Category A, this is fine. You would need 12 pay slips and bank statements if you were applying under Category B.



> 7. Genuine & Subsisting Relationship Evidence
> Attested Marriage Certificate
> Visa entry/exit stamps from visits to Pakistan
> Telesave Phone Records of calls made by Sponsor
> ...


Fine.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Got my answer for vaf4 and online app thanks! It's a very long process and it can be declined for the smallest reason ever so be sure that every little detail is there


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

thanks very much to the both of you, extremely valuable and helpful feedback.

few more questions:
1. Missy L: do you have a link of where you saw that 12months are required?
2. on the appendix 2 form it asks how often do we communicate. i plan on stating "daily, if not few times a week." we do talk daily but providing few screenshots a month, will they not scruitinize that?
3. how is it recommended to bind the sections- with paperclips or staples?
4. Descriptions of photos, do they need to include details of who is in thr picture, or a simple format such as date, description(event/place)? does every phot lo need to be labelled?
5. Im worried that 10-15 is too little but then also worried that providing too many will be detrimental? i will definitely try and cut down the 117 pics of main wedding event.
6. theres a question on the form about living together akin to marriage. do i write here that i lived with her during our honeymoon and during my stay in pakistan?
7. i read that UKBA dont accept paper based certificates of ielts etc, its verified online. Is this the case? if so, do i still need to wait for the delivery of the certificate or just submit as soon as i find out online that shes passed?
8. i recently found out about the KET exam..its more basic than ielts which would actually suit my wife better than the ielts. Im planning to also get her to take the KET incase the ielts doesnt go as planned. What is the difference between A1/A2 and which is accepted by UKBA?


yes i have filled in the forms as drafts..going to fill final versions within next few days. may have more questions on that when i get round to it!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

zee09 said:


> thanks very much to the both of you, extremely valuable and helpful feedback.
> 
> few more questions:
> 1. Missy L: do you have a link of where you saw that 12months are required?


Missy is wrong. Have you read FM 1.7? If you are applying under Category A you need 6 months of financial proof. If you are applying under Category B you're need 12.



> 2. on the appendix 2 form it asks how often do we communicate. i plan on stating "daily, if not few times a week." we do talk daily but providing few screenshots a month, will they not scruitinize that?


They just want to know that you have kept in contact through the duration of your relationship. 1-2 screen shots every 6 months is fine. Do not go overboard.



> 3. how is it recommended to bind the sections- with paperclips or staples?


Make 1 pile of originals with all financial together, accommodation together and relationship together. Put your copies in the same order. Tie each pile with string like a package.



> 4. Descriptions of photos, do they need to include details of who is in thr picture, or a simple format such as date, description(event/place)? does every phot lo need to be labelled?



Date and description. If you have some with family point them out.



> 5. Im worried that 10-15 is too little but then also worried that providing too many will be detrimental? i will definitely try and cut down the 117 pics of main wedding event.


10-15 is the max. Anything over that is going overboard and ridiculous. They are not going to sift through 100s of photos. They just want to see the 2 of you together.




> 6. theres a question on the form about living together akin to marriage. do i write here that i lived with her during our honeymoon and during my stay in pakistan?


That is for unmarried partners. 



> 7. i read that UKBA dont accept paper based certificates of ielts etc, its verified online. Is this the case? if so, do i still need to wait for the delivery of the certificate or just submit as soon as i find out online that shes passed?
> 8. i recently found out about the KET exam..its more basic than ielts which would actually suit my wife better than the ielts. Im planning to also get her to take the KET incase the ielts doesnt go as planned. What is the difference between A1/A2 and which is accepted by UKBA?


I think you need A1.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

zee09 said:


> thanks very much to the both of you, extremely valuable and helpful feedback.
> 
> few more questions:
> 1. Missy L: do you have a link of where you saw that 12months are required?


Have you got the latest appendix ? Dec 2013?!!



> 2. on the appendix 2 form it asks how often do we communicate. i plan on stating "daily, if not few times a week." we do talk daily but providing few screenshots a month, will they not scruitinize that?


We speak every day in Skype since Nov 2013 and I have a screen shot for every single day since so lots of paper! They won't hold it against you it just makes case stronger the more you have! 



> 3. how is it recommended to bind the sections- with paperclips or staples?


Keep it simple! No staples allowed! I whole punched each page and sectioned each section with a treasurey tag and put all in a card folder with a flap! Don't use ring binders or plastic wallets! They hate that! The simpler and easier to access the better for them! 



> 4. Descriptions of photos, do they need to include details of who is in thr picture, or a simple format such as date, description(event/place)? does every phot lo need to be labelled?


I dated and described only some with saying what event it was and where. 



> 5. Im worried that 10-15 is too little but then also worried that providing too many will be detrimental? i will definitely try and cut down the 117 pics of main wedding event


I included 15 pics that's all as how many pics can they look through! 
.


> 6. theres a question on the form about living together akin to marriage. do i write here that i lived with her during our honeymoon and during my stay in pakistan?


I wrote akin to marriage we lived next door to each other and together after



> 7. i read that UKBA dont accept paper based certificates of ielts etc, its verified online. Is this the case? if so, do i still need to wait for the delivery of the certificate or just submit as soon as i find out online that shes passed?


I will be sending paper based if they want to check online they can but a copy is always good. It even says on ukba to insert a copy. 



> 8. i recently found out about the KET exam..its more basic than ielts which would actually suit my wife better than the ielts. Im planning to also get her to take the KET incase the ielts doesnt go as planned. What is the difference between A1/A2 and which is accepted by UKBA?


Both A1 and a2 are accepted. A2 is just a step up and little more difficult then a1.


yes i have filled in the forms as drafts..going to fill final versions within next few days. may have more questions on that when i get round to it![/quote]

Iv got a feeling mines going to be rejected lol


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Missy is wrong. Have you read FM 1.7? If you are applying under Category A you need 6 months of financial proof. If you are applying under Category B you're need 12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your responses. I havent been married for 6 months. From April to July ... i will be sending proof of communication for this time period.

do i need to send a certificate or do i just mention the details used to register for hte exam so they can check the results online themselves. Based on below from UKBA i see this:

For tests taken on or 
after 6 April 2013:
no 
documents required 
(Scores must be verified 
using the Cambridge 
English online system 
using name, date of birth 
and passport number).


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Missy L said:


> Have you got the latest appendix ? Dec 2013?!!


Have you read it? You need 12 bank statements and pay slips if you are applying under Category B. If you are applying under Category A you need 6.




> We speak every day in Skype since Nov 2013 and I have a screen shot for every single day since so lots of paper! They won't hold it against you it just makes case stronger the more you have!


No, it doesn't. It just gives the caseworker a lot of unnecessary junk to sift through which may cause him or her to overlook other documents. Less is more.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

nyclon said:


> That is for unmarried partners.


I was referring to question in appendix 2:

1.19 Have you lived with your sponsor in a relationship akin to marriage or a civil partnership at any time (including since your wedding or civil partnership ceremony)?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Being on your honeymoon together isn't living together and neither is visiting.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Have you read it? You need 12 bank statements and pay slips if you are applying under Category B. If you are applying under Category A you need 6.
> 
> Well everyone's case is different I guess does not mean I'm wrong I'm going by what I'm doing not others.
> 
> ...


----------



## LizS (Jan 16, 2014)

zee09 said:


> 3. how is it recommended to bind the sections- with paperclips or staples?
> 4. Descriptions of photos, do they need to include details of who is in thr picture, or a simple format such as date, description(event/place)? does every phot lo need to be labelled?
> 5. Im worried that 10-15 is too little but then also worried that providing too many will be detrimental? i will definitely try and cut down the 117 pics of main wedding event.


Hi zee,

3. We used binder clips for each section (main, financial, accomodation, relationship) and ensured there were no staples. Then we included a copy of everything in the same order with one big binder clip (ignoring sections). My fiance submitted this at the biometrics appointment today and they were happy with that.
4. & 5. We included 12 photos, with descriptions: date, location, and notes (which listed the people in the photos and their relationship to us, ie. friends and family).

Good luck. It sounds like you're being very thorough, which is good.
Liz


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

LizS said:


> Hi zee,
> 
> 3. We used binder clips for each section (main, financial, accomodation, relationship) and ensured there were no staples. Then we included a copy of everything in the same order with one big binder clip (ignoring sections). My fiance submitted this at the biometrics appointment today and they were happy with that.
> 4. & 5. We included 12 photos, with descriptions: date, location, and notes (which listed the people in the photos and their relationship to us, ie. friends and family).
> ...


Lovely - thanks for that  Wish you all the best!

Can someone please advise - im really confused about this. Do i need to send a certificate confirming English Test results or do i just mention the details used to register for the exam (KET being taken now instead of IELTS, as its more on her level) so they can check the results online themselves. Based on below document of accepted English Tests from UKBA i see this against the KET exam:

"For tests taken on or after 6 April 2013: no documents required (Scores must be verified using the Cambridge English online system using name, date of birth and passport number)."

HOWEVER - when i look at the UKBA general VAF4a Guide to Supporting Documents, it sates:

Evidence of English language requirement 
The applicant is required to speak and understand English to a minimum level 
A1 of the Common European Framework of Reference (CEFR). 

The English requirement can be met in the following ways: 
 By passing a test with an approved provider *and providing a certificate* that 
clearly shows the applicant’s name and the qualification obtained; or 

now.. that is contradictory. Which one do I go with?!


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi - Anyone able to advise on the above/below?

Do i need to send a certificate confirming English Test results or do i just mention the details used to register for the exam so they can verify the results online themselves?

Based on below document of accepted English Tests from UKBA i see this against the KET exam:

"For tests taken on or after 6 April 2013: *no documents required* (Scores must be verified using the Cambridge English online system using name, date of birth and passport number)."

HOWEVER - when i look at the UKBA general VAF4a Guide to Supporting Documents, it sates:

Evidence of English language requirement 
The applicant is required to speak and understand English to a minimum level A1 of the Common European Framework of Reference (CEFR). 

The English requirement can be met in the following ways: 
 By passing a test with an approved provider *and providing a certificate* that clearly shows the applicant’s name and the qualification obtained; or


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Why don't you just provide both certificate and online details? That's what I'll be doing I presume.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Missy L said:


> Why don't you just provide both certificate and online details? That's what I'll be doing I presume.


Unfortunately I dont have over 4 weeks to wait for the certificate to come by post.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

How come if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Perhaps the OP has to apply by a certain date because of the 28-day rule on income documents or for some other reasons?


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Perhaps the OP has to apply by a certain date because of the 28-day rule on income documents or for some other reasons?


Joppa, what are your thoughts/advice please?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For a test taken recently, you only need to provide details so that they can check the result online.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

My husband took the city and guilds A1 test on 24th may we are still awaiting results  I have sent my file to him but if it takes too long I think I'll have to send a top up of documents again like a few more bank statements payslips and communication evidence. 

When would you suggest I complete the online form as I have already completed the vaf4 and appendix form.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Clearly you can't apply till you know the test result, in case you didn't pass and have to retake.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes I'm aware of that. My point was after the test result have come


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Then you can apply provided they don't need test certificate and can check your result online.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay maybe I need to be more clearer. Do I submit the online app a few days before handing in all documentation to the office ?


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Missy L said:


> My husband took the city and guilds A1 test on 24th may we are still awaiting results  I have sent my file to him but if it takes too long I think I'll have to send a top up of documents again like a few more bank statements payslips and communication evidence.
> 
> When would you suggest I complete the online form as I have already completed the vaf4 and appendix form.


what exam did he take -KET?

did he take a course? if so from where, which city? which test centre did he take his exam with?

im asking all those questions as my wife is yet to take the exam and is looking to enroll somewhere in lahore.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

hi

can someone please advise...if plastic wallets should not be sent, how should one provide the following in the application?

(Applicants):
Original Passport
Passport sized photos (x4)
Biometric Information


will the biometric information be given to the applicant on an a4 paper? or will it be a small receipt


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

zee09 said:


> hi
> 
> can someone please advise...if plastic wallets should not be sent, how should one provide the following in the application?
> 
> ...


Passports and other small valuable documents can be placed inside a transparent zipped holder.
Photos go inside a small envelope which should be stapled to the front page of the application copy.
Biometric receipt is usually printed on A4 by the applicant, to be stamped at the visa application centre.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

I glued our photos to a4 paper so they can flick through them easily. He enrolled at Bels College in Lahore. Google it and it'll come up. Where about a in Lahore does she live? 

Does anyone know where we can check the city and guilds test results online? 

Zee where in uk are you based ? I'm in Coventry the midlands ?


----------



## epynatt (May 31, 2014)

hi all, do i need to photocopy payslips, photos?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

You need to send originals but I copied everything for myself so I have a copy of everything just incase it gets lost and I have to resubmit !


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

epynatt said:


> hi all, do i need to photocopy payslips, photos?


Yes, you should send copies of everything. If you don't, they may keep your originals which you may need for future applications. Make a pile for originals and a pile for copies and make sure they are in identical order. Tie each pile with string. Of course you should keep a copy of everything for yourself.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

My husbands pakistani nadra card is in Urdu does he need to get it done in English ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Missy L said:


> My husbands pakistani nadra card is in Urdu does he need to get it done in English ?


Anything not in English or Welsh must be professionally translated.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Really even a pakistani ID Card for the immigration team in Pakistan? Also if he has the passport is the nadra I'd card important to submit ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Missy L said:


> Really even a pakistani ID Card for the immigration team in Pakistan? Also if he has the passport is the nadra I'd card important to submit ?


ID cards are unnecessary.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Guys,

Really stressing out about this. My wife is trying to find out about a suitable test center, first she was told that it HAS to be IELTS (too advanced for her). Then told KET, and now informed about ESOL.

is ESOL accepted? She is thinking about enrolling with these people in Lahore. ....:::::GLOBAL IMMIGRATION MANAGEMENT:::::.....

But im skeptical.. because based on UKBA document of accepted english language exams, they mention that Scores must be verified using the Cambridge English online system. is ESOL and KET the same? Based on the doc is says KET (previously known as ESOL), which makes me think it is, but then ESOL exam only has 2 elements (speaking and listening and not the rest).

Are the results going to be available on that system for the ESOL exam? 


Because the only exams that can be verified on this online system (https://verifier.cambridgeenglish.org/User/SignIn?ReturnUrl=/) are mentioned here: (https://verifier.cambridgeenglish.org/User/ShowExams) and ESOL exam is *not mentioned*.



Based on the above, when UKBA Immigration officers try to verify the ESOL result online they will not be able to find or verify it; right?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

The tests that are approved are on the Cambridge site which are KET and A1 city and guilds which are the basic ones if english is not fluent.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Can someone please advise regarding the VAF4a application form question below?

1.11 Do you have a Home Office Reference number?

are they referring to the online application form reference number????????


----------



## QBOY1 (Nov 29, 2013)

@MissyL my wife also is taking CITY AND GUILDS A1 ENGLISH test in Pakistan, she is doing her test on the 28th and they say the results come in 4 weeks and the certificate in 7 weeks. My question is the city and guilds test do they have online verification where you can check online. this is so I can just apply after result is given 4 weeks and not after 2 months which is way long to wait for certificate. hope you can give some advice as your husband also doing city and guilds.


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

zee09 said:


> hey thanks for your replies so far- you sure its 12 months!? its a sponsorship undertaking form ... i guess some people include and some dont - doesnt seem to be mandatory.
> 
> also shes scheduled to take ietls on the 21st of this month. her english is basic i hope she gets minimum required. really scared...looking to book a KET exam as that looks so easy; is it possible to book that also incase she doesnt make it with the ielts?


hey,
Sponsorship undertaking form is necessary. i applied for spouse visa in May and got my visa in just 3 weeks  and my husband send me that sponsorship undertaking form with other documents. 

if your wife's english is basic then book A1 test for her ielts could be difficult for her.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

ghazal said:


> hey,
> Sponsorship undertaking form is necessary. i applied for spouse visa in May and got my visa in just 3 weeks  and my husband send me that sponsorship undertaking form with other documents.
> 
> if your wife's english is basic then book A1 test for her ielts could be difficult for her.


thanks. Yeah ive booked the KET exam for her.


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes A1 has only 2 elements Speaking and listening thats why its is more easier than ielts.


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

zee09 said:


> thanks. Yeah ive booked the KET exam for her.


thats good  best of luck


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

ghazal said:


> Yes A1 has only 2 elements Speaking and listening thats why its is more easier than ielts.


KET has more than 2 elements...when you refer to A1, what do you mean? What exam did you actually take and from where? and where do you verify your results online?


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

zee09 said:


> KET has more than 2 elements...when you refer to A1, what do you mean? What exam did you actually take and from where?


Hmm i dont about KET. A1 is a test just like ielts but much easier. just like in ielts you register yourself for test and book a date for your test same with the A1. she can go to some institute in lahore or near her house and ask them to give her few days training for A1 test so she will be familiar with the test pattern. 

I gave ielts academic test. i took 3 days classes from Bridge institute just to see the pattern.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

City and guilds A1 can be verified online I am just waiting for my husbands log in details etc as his results will or are supposed to be released 28th this month online !!! As soon as I know hopefully this week as for verification online I will post again


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

which is easiee? A1 or KET?


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

@ghazal.. at the visa application center, did they mention how many relationship photos are allowed?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

A1 is easier then KET. a1 has 2 sections KET has 4


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Missy L said:


> A1 is easier then KET. a1 has 2 sections KET has 4


@MissyL: What is the procedure for verifying results for City and Guilds A1?

- Do UKBA check results online for this course?
- After how long do you get online results?
- After how long does the Certificate arrive?
- Does the Certificate need to be sent with the Visa Application?


Because based on UKBA list of accepted english tests, looks like for this one you need to send the Certificate & Results card or whatever.

Can you/someone with experience/wisdom please confirm this?

My wife is stuck between deciding which one to go for A1 or KET. Only confusion being regarding the results.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

As far as I'm aware city and guilds results are supposed to come after a month online first. Then paper. My husbands results are due in 10 days time so inwoll know more then. I will be giving online info and paper copy to ukba


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Missy L said:


> As far as I'm aware city and guilds results are supposed to come after a month online first. Then paper. My husbands results are due in 10 days time so inwoll know more then. I will be giving online info and paper copy to ukba


ive been told by Test Center 2 weeks for online results and then 4 weeks for certificate.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

It's been 2 weeks still not heard they suggested a month to us


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi

Can one of the gurus please advise regarding the Bank Statements, are only the pages that show the salary coming in required for each month, or EVERY page for each month required?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

A solicitor told me they like to see a whole document rather then bits of it. Gives an overview of income spendings etc


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Can someone please advise - how many P60s do i need to send?

I started work in 2012, and am applying under category A. Do i need to send all my P60s or just the latest one?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

P60 that covers any period of income you are submitting. So you may need ones for 2012-13 and 2013-2014.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

It will be from Jan -14 to Jul-14, so i will just need the 2013-2014 one. 

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Any info for applying through being exempt from the financial req due to receiving DLA? Any conditions for that in terms of savings etc ? Although I have been working part time and included payslips ? Plus savings statements ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only needed if you don't meet the maintenance requirement through income alone. You need £113.70 left per week after rent and council tax.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay so I don't need to pay any rent or council tax due to parents property. I have saving of 50,000 pounds and recieve £313 for DLA monthly. Pay slips are part time basis where I recieve 300-400 pounds a week however when I submit my app I will be unemployed until September when the new academic year starts and then I will continue work when I find it as a lecturer. Will this be okay?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Take an average of your last 6-month pay.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Last 6 months average from just part time employment excluding benefit will be around£4000. Do you think there will be a problem with all this ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. You have way over the requirement.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you that's a big relief to hear! People have been saying all sorts of different things ! Thanks again !


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Help for online form: 

The online form has no question about income/DLA and financial exemption but the VAF4 and appendix does. Is that normal or have I missed that section online somewhere ? 

Also after submitting online form how many days after should you submit all paperwork to embassy ? Is there a limit ?


----------



## OOA (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello everyone!
I have a question about application forms.
I downloaded 2 application forms from UKBA website, VAF4 and Appendix 1 which I have completed. I am intending to send these 2 documents via post to my wife in Pakistan where she will be applying.
My question is, do I need to complete the online application as well as sending the two documents?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes online form which you need I print out and include with the vaf and appendix form


----------



## OOA (Apr 28, 2014)

So i should be filling out the online application form, paying for the application of visa online and then printing the online form to send with rest of the documents to my wife?
Will she then have to sumbit these VFA4 and appendix (printed) again as well as the submission I did online?


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

i believe you fill out the online form, print it out, and the print out the appendix, fill that out by hand. You should have two documents, not three.

If you are applying for a spouse visa, then you should be filling out Appendix 2, not Appendix 1.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Help for online form: 

The online form has no question about income/DLA and financial exemption but the VAF4 and appendix does. Is that normal or have I missed that section online somewhere ? 

Also after submitting online form how many days after should you submit all paperwork to embassy ? Is there a limit ?


----------



## OOA (Apr 28, 2014)

Missy L said:


> Help for online form:
> 
> The online form has no question about income/DLA and financial exemption but the VAF4 and appendix does. Is that normal or have I missed that section online somewhere ?
> 
> Also after submitting online form how many days after should you submit all paperwork to embassy ? Is there a limit ?


Good question about time limit, i would like to know the same as well if someone can clarify please?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

From the US, you have 2 weeks after your biometric appt. to submit your forms. I'm not sure about other countries.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

OOA said:


> Good question about time limit, i would like to know the same as well if someone can clarify please?


In Pakistan, you submit your documents at the time of your biometric appointment, so this question doesn't arise.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Appendix 2 is where you put your financial details. How you submit your documents differs from country to country. In the US you have 14 days from biometrics to post your documents to Sheffield. In other countries you submit your documents when you go for biometrics.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

The online form does Not have many questions just mainly about name, address etc don't really see the point if it. 

There are quite a few forms there how do we know we are filling the correct one for spouse?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need to fill out the on line version of form VA4FA which includes questions about your travel history, English language requirement and family. This form asks a lot more than just your name and address. Are you sure you are looking at the right form? You must also download, print and fill out Appendix 2 by hand . If you are applying form a Southeast Asian country you should also in include SU07/12 which visa agents in those countries insist upon.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes Vaf4 form and appendix 2 is a very detailed form which I have printed and completed. I am referring to the online one which is not very detailed as the Vaf4 and appendix. The online one does not ask about financial req or DLA like the VAF4 and appendix does?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

The online form which you pay your fee is that exactly same as Vaf4 and where do I find it ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You apply on line via the visa4uk website. The on line application is similar to VA4FA but not exactly the same.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

I apply online (visa4uk) the visa categories are a little confusing and I am just trying to select the correct application form. On the site for "Reason for visit" I assume its Settlement or select "Visit" visa. Under "Visit type" you can then select "Family". You can then choose long term visitor visa 1, 2, 5, 10 years. However if we selected say 2 years, the questions don't look familiar to the form VAF4A, the questions seem more focused on tourist visit questions. Rather then spouse? Any advice on which category to select would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You are applying for a spouse visa? You click, settlement, settlement, husband or wife.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok then how many years ? 2, 5, 10 ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There are no such options under settlement. You are looking at visit visa.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Right so Iv started a brand new app online for spouse visa settlement. No where on the form does it ask about finance or job or DLA of sponsor like it did in vaf4 and appendix 2. Is that correct or am I just totally blind or just not on the right thing ? Really panicking now


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The online form only asks about your and your sponsor's personal information, and all the financial information is entered on Appendix 2, which you must download, print out and complete by hand.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

What evidence of DLA needs to be provided to UKBA? I have only provided a letter with details of my benefit on it plus the bank acc statements where it comes through. Is that ok or do I need to provide a medical report ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Whatever FM1.7 document specifies, which is what you have.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

I will have to check the FM17 document. Is be very interested to know what are the differences in cat A,B,C,D when applying. So many people are being rejected for things that you wouldn't think off I just want to make sure mine is correct. 

Does my husband need to write a introductory letter snd what does that involve?


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Missy L said:


> I will have to check the FM17 document. Is be very interested to know what are the differences in cat A,B,C,D when applying. So many people are being rejected for things that you wouldn't think off I just want to make sure mine is correct.
> 
> Does my husband need to write a introductory letter snd what does that involve?


being rejected for things such as what?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Very minor silly things because if they see something in the beginning that maybe a negative they don't bother checking the rest of the documents even though the evidence is there. Incompetency on their behalf! I really don't want that and can't stress to them enough to check ALL the documents! 

Has your wife enrolled on course and which one ? I will make a list today of what Iv collated and maybe we can compare somehow to ensure we haven't missed anything ?


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

city and guilds a1. she wasted 6months going off advice from a solicitor that she has to do ielts. 

my docs list is on the first page of this thread.

thinking of getting contents and all details etc getting reviewed by a solicitor but they charge so much for doing so little


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

My husband wasted 6 months at one institution where the teacher didn't turn up for days on and off kept saying Iv booked test and really didn't! So a lot of time wasted! 

I got my papers checked no point really just flicked through and charge me 60 pounds to say everything is fine ! That's it! Whens your wife test and what's the process with results ?


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Joppa*, could you please provide your wisdom please?

Questions:
1. Providing 6 months of EVERY page seems excessive. Their requirements state that the same amount on payslip should have been paid into the bank account. So, can i just show the relevant pages of my official bank statement to prove this? Will save ALOT of space and same them time having to go through alot of unnecessary papers.
2. We contact each other via phone, Tango and Viber. I will be providing itemized call logs between us. For Tango & Viber they will be screenshots. Before our marriage, my wife had a different number which is saved in my phone under her name. Therefore, on the Viber screenshot it shows 2 numbers; 1 being my current wifes number which is stated on the application form too, and the other being the old one. 
A. Will this cause an issue? 
B. Do we need to "prove" that the number belongs/belonged to my wife? 
C. Do i need to show call bill/log of calls she makes to me from her house? (I mostly call her as its cheaper for me to call her!)


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Please could you check my list and see if I have missed anything: 

Introduction letter from sponsor 3 pages! 
VAF4 form / appendix 2/ undertaking form, but online form to be completed
Copy of my passport and my parents passport
Evidence of DLA
Marriage cert in urdue and English registered 
12 months bank statements for current and savers account where my wage and DLA is shown. I had to order some previous copies of bank statements so a letter of order from the bank is present too to prove they are not fake!
Yearly statement for Santander ISA
An over all letter from building society account with balance
Work contract to prove part time employment
Supporting letter from mother that I can stay in her house free
Land registry 
Accomodation inspection cert from local council 
Itemised phone bills with calling cards and corresponding number highlighted on O2 bills to prove I used the cards 
Vopium bills itemised this is a Pakistan calling package number highlighted I used from my monthly contract 
Skype screen shots for every single day
Normal pictures and wedding pictures x15
Money transfer receipts 
Spouse original and copy passport / nadra ID card. I'd card is in Urdu though, 
Spouse parents copy of nadra I'd card in Urdu 
TB test 
4 passport sized photos
Biometric awaiting due to English test result delay. 

I think that's about it really! If I have missed anything please do tell me  

Please can someone confirm does my husband need a police check ? Is that a requirement ? And does he need to write a intro letter like I have and what would he include ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sponsorship letter too long - maximum one side of A4.
SU07/12 not needed but if applying in the subcontinent, maybe.
Why your parents' passports?
ISA statement etc only needed if you don't meet the maintenance requirement with income, DLA and benefits.
Far too much Skype. Cut it down. Communication evidence no more than about 10 pages.
Money transfer receipts unnecessary.
In-law's NADRA not required.
Only two passport photos.
No police check.

Basically you have far too much and your evidence isn't focused. Cut down on waste and concentrate on how to meet specific requirement, such as maintenance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

zee09 said:


> *Joppa*, could you please provide your wisdom please?
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Providing 6 months of EVERY page seems excessive. Their requirements state that the same amount on payslip should have been paid into the bank account. So, can i just show the relevant pages of my official bank statement to prove this? Will save ALOT of space and same them time having to go through alot of unnecessary papers.


Still provide the full statements. 30 pages etc will be fine.



> 2. We contact each other via phone, Tango and Viber. I will be providing itemized call logs between us. For Tango & Viber they will be screenshots. Before our marriage, my wife had a different number which is saved in my phone under her name. Therefore, on the Viber screenshot it shows 2 numbers; 1 being my current wifes number which is stated on the application form too, and the other being the old one.
> A. Will this cause an issue?
> B. Do we need to "prove" that the number belongs/belonged to my wife?
> C. Do i need to show call bill/log of calls she makes to me from her house? (I mostly call her as its cheaper for me to call her!)


Just keep it simple. Give samples of call records and screenshots for every 6-month period. Just explain with a cover note about numbers.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Iv got the ISA account in there to show savings. I don't know if I meet maintenance. That's why I'm showing as much savings/money I have. 

I get 313 pounds monthly DLA and have 50,000 pounds in savings across 4 different bank accounts.

I'll try and cut the letter down but has all important info. 

I will reduce Skype also and take out access ID Cards of his parents


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need to show that you have £113.70 left over each week after paying rent and council tax if you are applying under adequate maintenance. You need to figure that out and only include bank statements if necessary. It's not helpful to throw in a lot of unnecessary documentation.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You must know if you meet the maintenance requirement and you must attach your calculation how.
Add up all your incomes - DLA, other benefits, tax credits, earnings. Subtract rent and council tax. You must have at least £113.70 left a week. Do you?
No letter of sponsorship needs to be longer than one page or 1000 words. If it's much longer, they probably don't bother reading it. It only needs to cover relationship history, factors that make your relationship sustaining and close, any special circumstances you wish to explain (but only if it's relevant), future plans and why UK is to be your destination. Don't use redundant or flowery language, such as 'engagement was the happiest day of my life'.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Can you help with canculation ? 

I recieve £313.00 a month and no rent or council tax I will be moving in sisters house owned by mum live for free so how shall I put that ? Plus 50,000 savings. Is that adequate ? When I apply I will not be in employment so can't include that income as contract will be ended until September when new academic year starts and I look for work.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If DLA of £313 is all you get (Are you sure? No tax credits, no earnings, no other benefits, no student grant?), then you don't have enough. As for rent and council tax, in your calculation just state you don't pay any of those. £50,000 savings equates to a weekly income of £261 over 30 months (length of the visa minus £16,000) so you have plenty.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

No nothing else apart from when I'm employed which i won't be at that time. So do I qualify for maintenance or will I be refused visa ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can either submit in addition your savings or your forthcoming student grant (assume you are getting it).


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm a teacher not student don't get no grant ? I see a problem then ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Then you can submit your savings.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay so can you please confirm that the following will be okay: 

DLA Evidence of £313 a month 
£50,000 in four different account evidence of statements. 

Do I need to workout the calculation and write it down and submit that also or can they do that themselves ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need to work out how you have come up with at least £113.70 each week left over each week after rent and council tax and show them your calculation. They aren't going to work it out. It's your responsibility to show that how you meet adequate maintenance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This is true for every application that involves meeting some sort of financial target. You can't just say: 'Look here are my financial details. Please work out if I meet the requirement.' You actually need to demonstrate, by way of calculation, how you are meeting the requirement. So add up all your income, and work out the weekly amount of your savings (as I have shown) and add to it, and show you have at least £113.70, as you don't pay rent or council tax.
There is a demonstration of how to do this in the maintenance guidance: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/279482/maintenance.pdf


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Can't believe the solicitor didn't mention this ! And we are on the verge of submitting I'm so stressed now. 

So in the intro letter can I state the following: 

DLA of £313 No rent or council tax, £50,000 savings equates to a weekly income of £261 over 30 months (length of the visa minus £16,000) 

Would this be okay to put it like that ?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Can't believe the solicitor didn't mention this ! And we are on the verge of submitting I'm so stressed now. 

So in the intro letter can I state the following: 

DLA of £313 No rent or council tax, £50,000 savings equates to a weekly income of £261 over 30 months (length of the visa minus £16,000) 

I'm getting a different total ;

DLA £313 x 30 months = £9,390 + £50,000 = £59,390 - £16000 = £43,390
Then divide the total by 30 months (120 weeks) = £361.00 on a weekly basis. 

Please can someone help me here ... Joppa ? Help  
Would this be okay to put it like that ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should attach it to your Appendix 2 (if you are applying outside UK).


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Joppa so which calculation is right ? Your or mine and is the format correct? 

If I type all this on Microsoft word and put it behind appendix 2 ? Is that okay? 

Please do let me know which calculation is right ? As I followed the format you gave and got a different answer to yours. I'm pretty rubbish at math!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I am right.
You don't multiply your DLA by 30. Just work out the weekly amount, i.e. 313 x 12 / 52 = 72.23.
For you savings, subtract 16,000 from 50,000 = 34,000 and divide by 30 = 1,133.33 which is the monthly amount. Multiply by 12 and divide by 52 to get the weekly amount of 261.54.
Add the two together and your weekly income is 333.77.
As you don't pay rent or council tax, you are left with the whole of £333.77 which is more than £113.70 you need to meet the maintenance requirement.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you so much. I will state the exact equation that you have on a separate document and attach it behind the appendix so it's obvious and not hidden anywhere in the pile. 
Or is there a required format I must follow?if so can you show me exactly how to write it down? Sorry to be a pain but I really need to get this right. 
I'm amazed the solicitor who charged me £60 for consultation didn't identify this!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No set formula. Just make it simple, such as:

Meeting Maintenance Requirement

Income : DLA at £313 per month. Multiply by 12 and divide by 52 to get the weekly amount of £72.23
Savings: £50,000. Subtract 16,000 and divide by 30 to get the monthly income equivalent of 1,133.33. Multiply by 12 and divide by 52 to get the weekly equivalent of £261.54
Adding the two together makes it £333.77. 
As no rent or council tax is paid, the weekly amount left is £333.77, which is above the maintenance requirement of £113.70.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you very much you have possibly saved a big mistake on my behalf and cause of rejection. 

Can I just finally ask what the minus of 16,000 is for ?


----------



## foreversamijo (Mar 19, 2014)

nyclon said:


> A sponsor letter is required and the applicant should write a letter as well. Either She pays when she submits the on line application. The 28 day rule applies to bank statements and pay slips. The most recent bank statement and pay slip can be no more than 28 days old at the time of on line application. It can, but single sided is preferable. Should be fine. You should provide 1-2 screen shots for every 6 months or so of your relationship. 10-15 photos max from throughout your relationship including the wedding printed on photographic paper and attached to sheets of A4 with brief descriptions. 1 copy but make a copy for yourself as well. You don't need to make a copy of the application or Appendix 2. Identity card is unnecessary. Fine. You don't need copies of your parent's passports but you should include a council tax or utility bill in their name. As long as you are meeting the financial requirement through Category A, this is fine. You would need 12 pay slips and bank statements if you were applying under Category B. Fine.


Just to reiterate on question #12,
I only have to send the originals of everything. I don't have to print another set of copies to add to my application package?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Missy L said:


> Thank you very much you have possibly saved a big mistake on my behalf and cause of rejection.
> 
> Can I just finally ask what the minus of 16,000 is for ?


Because a British couple can have up to £16k in savings without affecting their benefit entitlement.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone got a sample letter for applicant ? Iv written a supporting letter from myself as the sponsor but not from applicant my husband. Just feel it's going to be very similar to mine so is there any point in having letters from both of us?


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Joppa, do bank statements printed on official bank stationary need to be stamped?

my payslips are printed on official company stationary and they stamped them too to confirm they are genuine.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Missy L said:


> Anyone got a sample letter for applicant ? Iv written a supporting letter from myself as the sponsor but not from applicant my husband. Just feel it's going to be very similar to mine so is there any point in having letters from both of us?


they will be similar and the wedding date/ relationship dates should match. your husband should mention what exam hes done to meet eng requirement and mention tb test done etc.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

zee09 said:


> Joppa, do bank statements printed on official bank stationary need to be stamped?


No.



> my payslips are printed on official company stationery and they stamped them too to confirm they are genuine.


Unnecessary but ok.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

foreversamijo said:


> Just to reiterate on question #12,
> I only have to send the originals of everything. I don't have to print another set of copies to add to my application package?


Yes you do, or they may keep all your originals and you may want some of them back for your record, for reapplication when you are refused and for your next routine visa application.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

I will be moving into a house owned by my mum. With this will be a supporting letter from her and land registry. 

Currently my sister and her husband live there and we will be living together. The council tax is in their name. Would they need to write a supporting letter also ? I have included council tax statement on their names too to prove they are paying it.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Joppa* - If i have the below financial information, do i still need to provide an Employment Contract?

1. P60
2. Employment Letter
3. 6 months Payslips (Company printed & Attested)
4. 6 months Bank Statements (Official from Bank)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you have one. No if you don't but just explain why not.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks Joppa. 

Which P60 do i need? 2013 or 2014(latest)?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Joppa... Still awaiting response please?  

Zee how's your file coming along? Have you got much left to prep and when you sending it off?

Iv sent my file to my husband, however will be posting a few additional documents this week to add! Should be getting English Lang test results this week along with TB test and if all goes to plan which I doubt we will submit the case around 3rd week of July!!! Latest 4th week of July!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No letter from your sister needed.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Missy, Ive run into a problem with the Nikah Nama..i have the original urdu one, the computerised nadra one but dont have an official english translated version of the urdu one. So trying to get that sorted.

My wifes english exam certificate is expected 1st week on august so i intend to apply around then.

i will need to get my july payslip and bank statements around mid july so that i can send the whole file to my wife in pakistan for it to reach there by 1st august (delivery takes around a week)


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks Joppa. 

Zee I have an Urdu one and translated one in English which is registered. What's this about Nadra office? Maybe that's where my husband got it registered will have to ask him to make sure. 

I reckon mine will run over to august too! Do keep in touch if you hear anything back etc and I will indeed too!

Did you find out if your wife will have the city and guilds results online info or is it just a certificate?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Joppa can you just check this final time for me as this is how I have typed it up and attached it behind the appendix 2:

Meeting Maintenance Requirement

Income: Disability Living Allowance: 
No rent or council tax

DLA at £313.00 per month multiply by 12 Divide by 52 weeks = £72.23 on a weekly basis

Savings of £50,000 subtract £16,000= £34,000 Divide by 30 Months = £1,133.33 per month

£1,133.33 multiply by 12 months and divide by 52 weeks = £261.54 on a weekly basis

Total weekly Income of: £261.54 + £72.23= £333.77 income for a weekly basis which exceeds the maintenance requirements of UKBA to meet £113.70 weekly.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Are you a national of the country in which you are making your visa application? 

If my husband is from Pakistan and Applying to UK then the answer is NO? 

Or have I misinterpreted the questions?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Is he making the application from Pakistan? Then yes, he's a national of Pakistan. If he's making his application from some other country besides Pakistan, then it's no.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok yes we are submitting in Pakistan I just thought they asking are you a national of uk for the visa you are applying to.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

When you have completed the online form it says submit / confirm. 

Does anyone know what comes after that ! Is it payment or print ? Haven't seen a print option yet but it's prob because I haven't submitted yet ? Just curious to know the process ? 

The form online asks about applicants parents.. Why???

Would my husband be able to print the online app from there if I gave him the log in details rather then posting it and worrying if it'll ever get there ?! 

In terms of fee for submission. Does that automatically come up or do we have to state how much we are paying because I have no idea, im sure I read somewhere iits about 885 pounds for spouse visa ? 

This online thing is one of our lasts hurdles for now ! Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Can someone please confirm, my Employers stapled my Employment contract (it is 17 pages, double sided). Shall i remove the staple?

My Employment letter states "He is employed on a permanent contract of employment as a full-time employee. His basic salary is £XXXX p.a"

They did not mention the word GROSS (im well above the 18k threshold). Will this be an issue?


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Review my List & which of these do I need photocopies for?*

Joppa/nyclon,

Would really appreciate if you could review my updated list and advise which one of these i need to send photocopies of?


1. Main	
Printed & Signed copy of Online Spouse Visa Form	
VAF4A: Personal Details Form
APPENDIX 2: Financial Requirements Form

2. Applicant Evidence 
Applicant Cover Letter	
Passport & Passport sized photos (x2)
Biometric Information	
TB Medical Certificate	
Proposed Flight Itinerary

3. English Language Requirement Evidence
City & Guilds A1 (Listening and Speaking) Certificate

4. Sponsor Evidence 
Sponsor Cover Letter
SU07/12 form	
Sponsors Passport Copy
Virgin Media home phone bill proving Sponsor Residence

5. Accommodation Requirement Evidence
Property Inspection Report 
Letter from Sponsors Parents giving permission of residence	
Property Title Deeds from Land Registry
Sponsors Parents Passport copies
Utility Bill with Sponsors Parents Names

6. Maintenance & Financial Requirement Evidence
Employment Letter
Employment Contract & Commencement Confirmation Letter
P60 (2013-2014)
6 month Pay Slips
6 month Bank Statements

7. Genuine & Subsisting Relationship Evidence
Marriage Registration Certificate (Urdu & English)
Urdu Nikah Nama
Nikah Nama - Enligsh Translated
Visa entry/exit stamps from visits to Pakistan
Telesave Phone call records
Viber (Voice) call history screenshots
Tango (Voice & Video) call history screenshots
Photos of Wedding Ceremony	(16)
Photos of Honeymoon (4)
Entry/exit Stamps & Hotel booking for Honeymoon 
Photos of other time together in Pakistan (4)


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Zee have you already completed the online app and can you tell me the process in terms of completing paying and printing. 

Also how did you get a flight intinery without paying for the flight ?


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Missy L said:


> Zee have you already completed the online app and can you tell me the process in terms of completing paying and printing.
> 
> Also how did you get a flight itinerary without paying for the flight ?


I havent submit the online form yet because then i will have to send documents within 2 weeks or something like that. I am going to submit mine online once she has received her English Exam Certificate (Beginning of August).

Flight itinerary - just take a screenshot of a date you want from here:
http://fly4.emirates.com/CAB/IBE/SearchAvailability.aspx


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

My husband was supposed to get his results on 24th still awaiting... Seems forever! 

I think I will be posting more documents to keep the file updated which I already sent via father! 

My documents are the same in your list apart from flight schedule which I will get tomorrow. Let's hope they both go well! 

My friends got rejected she had to wait 6 months for an appeal date which is now due in august! Ridiculous waiting times !


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Missy L said:


> My husband was supposed to get his results on 24th still awaiting... Seems forever!
> 
> I think I will be posting more documents to keep the file updated which I already sent via father!
> 
> ...


Yeah good luck to us both. Why did hers get rejected if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Lack of communication apparently. They use to text each other and because he was deaf he couldn't really call her. But he didn't declare he was deaf on the app! 

I heard somewhere you have to send an original file along with a copy to ukba ? Is this true ? Because Iv only sent one file which is the original and kept the copy for myself .


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Missy L said:


> Lack of communication apparently. They use to text each other and because he was deaf he couldn't really call her. But he didn't declare he was deaf on the app!
> 
> I heard somewhere you have to send an original file along with a copy to ukba ? Is this true ? Because Iv only sent one file which is the original and kept the copy for myself .


Thats a shame. Best to mention everything and leave nothing to chance! Ive been hearing that too but i also heard that the Visa center in Pakistan didnt take some peoples. Im going to send a copy of my key supporting docs that i want back. I dont need many of my originals back....


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeh think I'll leave mine to the original one copy don't want them to look at 2 big fat files and reject them because they can't be bothered to look at them !

What sort of documents would you need back? I can't think of any that I would need back


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Missy L said:


> Yeh think I'll leave mine to the original one copy don't want them to look at 2 big fat files and reject them because they can't be bothered to look at them !
> 
> What sort of documents would you need back? I can't think of any that I would need back


These are the documents that i will need back (and will only therefore send these photocopies):
•	TB Medical Certificate
•	City & Guilds A1 (Listening and Speaking) Certificate 
•	Property Inspection Report 
•	Property Title Deeds from Land Registry
•	Utility Bill with Sponsors Parents Names
•	6 month Sponsors Bank Statements
•	Marriage Registration Certificate (Urdu & English)
•	Urdu Nikah Nama
•	Nikah Nama - English Translated


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

So you will send an original of them plus a copy ? Or just a copy? Now that I recall I read somewhere send all originals of documents you want back plus a copy so they can keep the copy and return the original


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Missy L said:


> So you will send an original of them plus a copy ? Or just a copy? Now that I recall I read somewhere send all originals of documents you want back plus a copy so they can keep the copy and return the original


Everything will be original. But just for those items above, i will send copies too so that they will return the originals.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need to send a complete set of originals and a complete set of copies of all originals. Also, keep a copy of all originals for yourself. Tie each set with string. They will be able to figure out that 1 set is original and 1 set is copies of originals. You will be making things much easier for the case worker if you include a complete set of copies.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

So your saying the original file needs to be duplicated to have an extra copy for them? Is that necessary as I have sent mine to Pakistan already but not submitted?

In terms if bank statements and payslip and evidence DLA is all original, I don't need them back so do they still need a copy ? 

I was hoping we would just have to make a copy of identification, tb test, English req like the main documents rather then everything ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, you should send copies of EVERYTHING. Originals and copies should be in exactly the same order. You may think you don't need the originals but you never know. As I've said you'll make things much easier for the caseworker.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Is it a requirement and can it be a means of refusal if not followed ? I really am going to struggle sending another one plus remember what order the first one is that has already been sent.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Your husband can't make copies and put them in the same order? 

It's really in your best interest to provide a full set of copies.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Guess he could


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Just a bit of a hassle really and would rather avoid as I'm very anal with things to be put together and the thought of anyone else ie husband playing with the file bugs me slightly but if it's necessary then I shall tell him to sort it out! 

Has anyone else submitted 2 copies all the documents ????


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Do I need to make copies of vaf4, appendix and declaration form too or is it just the evidence ?

Can not believe I have to do this


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

We advise applicants to send 1 set of originals and 1 set of copies in identical order. You don't need to copy the application and Appendix 2. As I've said, you'll be making the ECO's job easier. Isn't that what you want?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes of course I understand where your coming from. Just wish I had known before that's all would have been better. 

I think the copies statement should be clearly stated somewhere on the guidance because I didn't come across it anywhere!

Should the copied file be put behind the original then ? 
Or 

Original section then copied section then original section then copied Etc

What format we working with ? 

Generally curious why do they want a copy of the same thing !


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As I have said, 1 set of originals tied together with string and 1 set of copies in the identical order tied together with string.

You are making things easier for them. I don't know how to be more clear. They can just send you back your full stack of originals. If you only send copies of some things then they'll have to pick through and figure out what originals they need to keep because you didn't send copies. The risk is that you don't get an original back that you actually need because they can't easily match up originals and copies. 

There are hundreds of posts on this forum (do a search) of people asking for their document checklist to be reviewed and we advise everyone to include a full set of copies if they haven't included it in their checklist.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay well Iv just sorted a copy if everything except the actual vaf4, appendix,declaration, and online form. 

Everything else is a copy.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh a question to mind ... When actually checking the documents will they go through originals or copied file? As I feel the original is the better one so to speak...


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Joppa / Nyclon Can you please check my latest document list please ;

Introduction letter from sponsor 
Intro letter from applicant
VAF4 form / appendix 2/ undertaking form, but online form to be completed
Copy of my passport and my parents passport as my parents own the home we will b staying in
Evidence of DLA
Marriage cert in urdu and English registered 
12 months bank statements for current and savers account where my wage and DLA is shown and savings .I had to order some previous copies of bank statements so a letter of order from the bank is present too to prove they are not fake!
Yearly statement for Santander ISA to show my savings
An over all letter from building society account with balance of savings 
Work contract to prove part time employment
Supporting letter from mother that I can stay in her house free
Land registry 
Accomodation inspection cert from local council 
Itemised phone bills with calling cards and corresponding number highlighted on O2 bills to prove I used the cards 
Vopium bills itemised this is a Pakistan calling package number highlighted I used from my monthly contract 
Skype screen shots 
Normal pictures and wedding pictures x15
Spouse original and copy passport 
TB test 
2 passport sized photos
Biometric awaiting due to English test result delay. 
PLUS A SECOND COPY FOR EVERYTHING


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks ok, though I haven't scrutinised your list and haven't referred back to your circumstances.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Joppa I need a bit more then looks okay for this to get through.
Please..?

I'd much appreciated you did though 

If I briefly run my circumstances may be that will help ?

Spouse visa, worked part time, contracted ended as a lecturer at 2 colleges, will look for new job when academic yr starts. 

Exempt from financial req in reciept of DLA, savings of £50,000. 

That's it really...


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Joppa / Nyclon Can you please check my latest document list please ;

Introduction letter from sponsor 
Intro letter from applicant
VAF4 form / appendix 2/ undertaking form, but online form to be completed
Copy of my passport and my parents passport as my parents own the home we will b staying in
Evidence of DLA
Forgot to mention maintenace requirement calculation!!!!
Marriage cert in urdu and English registered 
12 months bank statements for current and savers account where my wage and DLA is shown and savings .I had to order some previous copies of bank statements so a letter of order from the bank is present too to prove they are not fake!
Yearly statement for Santander ISA to show my savings
An over all letter from building society account with balance of savings 
Work contract to prove part time employment
Supporting letter from mother that I can stay in her house free
Land registry 
Accomodation inspection cert from local council 
Itemised phone bills with calling cards and corresponding number highlighted on O2 bills to prove I used the cards 
Vopium bills itemised this is a Pakistan calling package number highlighted I used from my monthly contract 
Skype screen shots 
Normal pictures and wedding pictures x15
Spouse original and copy passport 
TB test 
2 passport sized photos
Biometric awaiting due to English test result delay. 
PLUS A SECOND COPY FOR EVERYTHING EXCEPT APP FORMS


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't put pressure on us to do the job you should be doing. If you want a second opinion, I suggest you pay an advisor. If you don't like what I do, go elsewhere. You are rude.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Under no circumstances I was rude! Think you have misinterpreted what I was saying. I was not putting pressure on you to do my job as I have compiled the file and just wanted you to check it after I have checked it. I did not once say I did not like what you are saying, 

Quote: Joppa I need a bit more then looks okay for this to get through.
*Please..?* *I'd much appreciated you did though *

This was said in a light hearted manner. Obviously you took it the wrong way!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Whatever. I'm not answering your query.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

I gathered that but Thank-you for your previous help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

When I say it looks ok, it means there is nothing glaringly obvious that is missing or needs correcting. So you take me at face value or, if you want hand-holding, pay someone to do it for you.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

I did pay a solicitor but he obviously missed loads that you enlightened me on. Okay well that is relieving to know its okay. Apologise if I sounded rude. Kind Regards.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Let's move on. I spend on average 14 hours on this forum a day so do my best, all for nothing, though I'm not a registered advisor so can't charge.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Well credit to you. I will send off my app soon so will keep all posted.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Zee how's your file coming along ? Still awaiting city guild results  I'm having to gather updated evidence because results are taking long and I don't want my evidence to expire out of date !


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I thought you had already sent everything off to Pakistan? Is this just more information to add to your file?

I try to keep track of what's required, I plan to apply in February.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes this is the extra stuff that now needs to be sent


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Plus I haven't completed the online app yet which needs to be printed and sent off also

You said your applying in February? Why the long gap if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

As a sponsor does my passport copy need to be attested/certified?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Missy L said:


> As a sponsor does my passport copy need to be attested/certified?



No it does'nt


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you! Think I should stop speaking to various solicitors each and everyone says different things.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Majority of people I encountered re the immigration process made me believe certified copies of passports were required. It's only since joining this forum that I became certain that it wasn't needed.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

I think it's just good practise rather then a requirement. 

Has anyone completed, printed the online form ? 

What I'd like to know if I complete the online form and give details of log in to my husband in Pakistan, would it be okay and possible for him to print it rather then me having to print and post ? I presume there maybe a signature required or can that be done electronically ?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes we filled in the form in 3 different countries lol just remember to "save" your work after each session. The signature is done electronically yes.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Missy L said:


> Plus I haven't completed the online app yet which needs to be printed and sent off also
> 
> You said your applying in February? Why the long gap if you don't mind me asking ?


I won't be in a position to apply until October, but I'm hoping that I'll be in the UK then. I fly home in February and will apply after I arrive back. Hopefully while I'm there, we can gather all the sponsor documentation and I'll just bring it back with me to send off in the package.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Excellent ! So can you tell me what the process is after confirming application. Iv filled in the app and all subject icons have gone green. What happens next in terms of print, pay, sign, biometric app etc? 

Many Thanks


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Missy L said:


> Excellent ! So can you tell me what the process is after confirming application. Iv filled in the app and all subject icons have gone green. What happens next in terms of print, pay, sign, biometric app etc?
> 
> Many Thanks



You fill it in and sign the declaration then submit and pay. You will be prompted to print and once you have submitted your application you cannot make any changes.

They will offer you dates and times for biometrics. Then you log onto Teleperformance with your reference number. The green boxes get ticked as and when a process is completed. 

I do think it varies slightly from country to country though so don't hold me to it


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Basically, for UK passport, just plain photocopy.
For non-UK passport, copy certified by embassy/consulate or passport issuing office (not by a solicitor or notary as they cannot authenticate the original).


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Basically, for UK passport, just plain photocopy.
> For non-UK passport, copy certified by embassy/consulate or passport issuing office (not by a solicitor or notary as they cannot authenticate the original).


Thanks Joppa. So my hubby in Pakistan has a passport his would need to be certified ? Does it take long to do?

He is sending original also so does the copy still need to be certified ? 

Thanks


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Hertsfem said:


> You fill it in and sign the declaration then submit and pay. You will be prompted to print and once you have submitted your application you cannot make any changes.
> 
> They will offer you dates and times for biometrics. Then you log onto Teleperformance with your reference number. The green boxes get ticked as and when a process is completed.
> 
> I do think it varies slightly from country to country though so don't hold me to it


After you submit and pay can you sign out and log in later to print ? Is my understanding correct ?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes you can


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Iv got at least 12 months bank statements. I've put the oldest first then the newest last with the recent balance. I'm a bit worried that they may not look at the end statement so should I put the most recent in front to make my final balance obvious?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Doesn't matter. You normally submit in chronological order.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Great! Thanks. Lastly if my husband sends original passport plus a copy does that copy still need to be certified even if the original is present ? 

Think I'm getting too tedious now, the more I read the more I want to ask or clarify


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, as they can compare the two.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Excellent one less thing to do


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Can someone please confirm, my Employers stapled my Employment contract (it is 17 pages, double sided). Shall i remove the staple?

My Employment letter states "He is employed on a permanent contract of employment as a full-time employee. His basic salary is £XXXX p.a"

They did not mention the word GROSS (im well above the 18k threshold). Will this be an issue?

Please also review my list below:

1. Main	
Printed & Signed copy of Online Spouse Visa Form	
VAF4A: Personal Details Form
APPENDIX 2: Financial Requirements Form

2. Applicant Evidence 
Applicant Cover Letter	
Passport & Passport sized photos (x2)
Biometric Information	
TB Medical Certificate	
Proposed Flight Itinerary

3. English Language Requirement Evidence
City & Guilds A1 (Listening and Speaking) Certificate

4. Sponsor Evidence 
Sponsor Cover Letter
SU07/12 form	
Sponsors Passport Copy
Virgin Media home phone bill proving Sponsor Residence

5. Accommodation Requirement Evidence
Property Inspection Report 
Letter from Sponsors Parents giving permission of residence	
Property Title Deeds from Land Registry
Sponsors Parents Passport copies
Utility Bill with Sponsors Parents Names

6. Maintenance & Financial Requirement Evidence
Employment Letter
Employment Contract & Commencement Confirmation Letter
P60 (2013-2014)
6 month Pay Slips
6 month Bank Statements

7. Genuine & Subsisting Relationship Evidence
Marriage Registration Certificate (Urdu & English)
Urdu Nikah Nama
Nikah Nama - Enligsh Translated
Visa entry/exit stamps from visits to Pakistan
Telesave Phone call records
Viber (Voice) call history screenshots
Tango (Voice & Video) call history screenshots
Photos of Wedding Ceremony	(16)
Photos of Honeymoon (4)
Entry/exit Stamps & Hotel booking for Honeymoon 
Photos of other time together in Pakistan (4)


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Iv seen a lot of people comment ' I've applied under catagory A,B etc' How does one know which catagory they have applied for or is relevant to them? 

I just applied no idea what catagory defines what ? Anyone know ?....


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Missy L said:


> Iv seen a lot of people comment ' I've applied under catagory A,B etc' How does one know which catagory they have applied for or is relevant to them?
> 
> I just applied no idea what catagory defines what ? Anyone know ?....


If you don't know what Category you've applied under then you haven't read FM 1.7 which details the options for meeting the financial requirement and you also haven't filled out Appendix 2 which is a required and asks what Category you are applying under.

FM 1.7:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...3/Financial_Requirement_Guidance_20140324.pdf

Appendix 2:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270484/VAF4A-Appendix2.pdf


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

nyclon said:


> If you don't know what Category you've applied under then you haven't read FM 1.7 which details the options for meeting the financial requirement and you also haven't filled out Appendix 2 which is a required and asks what Category you are applying under.
> 
> FM 1.7:
> 
> ...



I am in reciept of DLA: I have completed the VAF4 and appendix 2. Does that sound right ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Missy L said:


> I am in reciept of DLA: I have completed the VAF4 and appendix 2. Does that sound right ?


Yes, then you are applying under adequate maintenance because you are exempt from meeting the financial requirement.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Phewwww! Thanks. I have calculated the maintenance which is fine but Iv also included 12 months payslips of my part time employment just to show some form of income coming in suitable to my needs.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

*Nadra Marriage Cert*

To prove your marriage do you require all 3 documents below:

Urdu Nikah nama (Marriage Cert)
English translated version 
AND
Marriage registration Certificate from Nadra Office?

Currently I do not have the Marriage registration Certificate from Nadra Office, Would this be possible to do online or does one have to go to one of the Nadra offices? 

Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

anyone able to review and provide feedback on my post a few posts back please?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

zee09 said:


> Can someone please confirm, my Employers stapled my Employment contract (it is 17 pages, double sided). Shall i remove the staple?


I don't think this is a big issue. Just leave it stapled.



> My Employment letter states "He is employed on a permanent contract of employment as a full-time employee. His basic salary is £XXXX p.a"
> 
> They did not mention the word GROSS (im well above the 18k threshold). Will this be an issue?


P.A means per annum or per year or annually. If your salary is above £18,600 it's fine.

This is what the letter of employment should contain:

(b) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming:
(i) the person's employment and gross annual salary; 
(ii) the length of their employment;
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and 
iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).



> Please also review my list below:
> 
> 1. Main
> Printed & Signed copy of Online Spouse Visa Form
> ...


Seems pretty good. Limit your photos to 15 total. A few from the wedding and the rest scattered through your relationship. I think the honeymoon photos are the least important. Your viber etc. evidence should be limited to 1-2 screen shots for every 6 months.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Nyclon thanks very much for your feedback, it is much appreciated. There were two wedding functions, and in one there were many family group photos taken, hence i think the need for 16 photos (all cover key events of the wedding functions). 

Will see if i can reduce anywhere. I also recall your first porst mentioning i dont need copy of parents passports, just the utility bills. So i will be making that correction too.

Thanks again.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Honestly, a couple of photos from the wedding are all that are necessary. Everyone takes group photos at weddings. Photos with family members at other times are more convincing evidence.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Zee Iv stuck a few pics from wedding and few pics from being together sight seeing etc totalling to 15. I had originally 8 but the solicitor said you need much more, however I can't trust any solicitor anymore not after the true advice I got from this forum. So contemplating to remove some .


----------



## helpmeplz (Sep 23, 2013)

When we submitted our documents we attached around 30 pictures. Overkill if you ask me, but a lot were from the 3 functions of the wedding, along with pictures showing the signing of the nikah'nama. Then pictures of when we went out together as a couple.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

10-15 photos are sufficient. A couple from the wedding and the rest from throughout the relationship.


----------



## helpmeplz (Sep 23, 2013)

I said the same to my wife. Yet, we know of some people who got refused because they didn't attach enough photos (submitted 15), guessing it varies amongst applications. I think they then submitted more to show the relationship was genuine and got granted the visa.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's highly unlikely they were refused based solely on their photographic evidence.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Oooo interesting but yes to be refused solely over pictures sounds little petty. Iv got like 8 from the wedding and remaining 7 when we were out together sight seeing Lahore and Kashmir. As long as the evidence of genuine relationship and thorough requirements are met I'm hoping all goes well! 

I'm awaiting 2 things now the English test results and marriage reg certificate which I was never told by solicitor among many other things that I found out from the experts of this forum.

Makes me sick inside the thought of submitting my app few weeks ago when I had chunks of info missing but declared perfect by solicitor !


----------



## Wife of karim (Apr 6, 2014)

HELP!!!
I applied for a spouse visa in October 2013 and we were refused due to my husbands English test results, I am now ready to apply again but when I try to log into the old website I cannot access my old visa application, can anyone tell me how I can access it? I have all the GWF and CS numbers. Many thanks.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your refusal. May I ask what was the reason about the English test ? 

The old website has been replaced I think so not sure how it'll work with accessing your old app.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Plus the online application form is completely new so you have to start from scratch.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey Joppa 

You know when you calculated the DLA maintenace and at one point you divide for 30 months, is it still 30 months if I'm applying in Pakistan or 33 months for applying outside uk ? 

Thanks.


----------



## OOA (Apr 28, 2014)

Missy L said:


> Oooo interesting but yes to be refused solely over pictures sounds little petty. Iv got like 8 from the wedding and remaining 7 when we were out together sight seeing Lahore and Kashmir. As long as the evidence of genuine relationship and thorough requirements are met I'm hoping all goes well!
> 
> I'm awaiting 2 things now the English test results and marriage reg certificate which I was never told by solicitor among many other things that I found out from the experts of this forum.
> 
> Makes me sick inside the thought of submitting my app few weeks ago when I had chunks of info missing but declared perfect by solicitor !


Hello Missy L,

Do you mean Nikkah Nama when you refer to marriage reg certificate or is it something different?

thanks

O


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

You need a nikkah Nama in English attested and a marriage reg certificate from Nadra office in English.


----------



## OOA (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a Nikkah Nama in English attested but I dont have a marraige reg certificate though. Where can I apply for one?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You divide by 30 (2.5 years) to get the monthly income equivalent from savings (after first deducting 16,000), and then multiply by 12 and divide by 52 to get the weekly amount. This isn't stated anywhere in the guidance, but I'm assuming this is what they do.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

OOA said:


> I have a Nikkah Nama in English attested but I dont have a marraige reg certificate though. Where can I apply for one?


As a pakistani citizen a marriage certificate is a MUST. Without it your application will be rejected. You must go to the Nadra office and register your marriage. They issue the certificate within 10 working days. This must also be in English.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You divide by 30 (2.5 years) to get the monthly income equivalent from savings (after first deducting 16,000), and then multiply by 12 and divide by 52 to get the weekly amount. This isn't stated anywhere in the guidance, but I'm assuming this is what they do.


I hope so. 

Because of the delay with the results etc, my bank statements are getting dated. Do they have to be with 28 days as if so I will have to keep updating through postal.


Thanks.


----------



## helpmeplz (Sep 23, 2013)

Payslips/Bank-statements can be no older then 28days at the time of application submitted online. Not when you hand in your documents as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

I have read your savings can not be classed if they are in ISA account. Is this true?

I have 4 accounts, 1 current, 1 savings, 1 ISA, 1 Fixed bond totalling to £52,000. Does this mean they will not accept whats in ISA and the fixed bond account?


----------



## QBOY1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi, just wanted to ask if the bank statement/payslip need to be no older then 28 days at the time of APPLICATION ONLINE. Then does that mean if for example I fill my online form now so JULY 15and I book a date to hand over documents 28 days after I do online form. will the same statement and payslip be sufficient. please answer my query.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

QBOY1 said:


> Hi, just wanted to ask if the bank statement/payslip need to be no older then 28 days at the time of APPLICATION ONLINE. Then does that mean if for example I fill my online form now so JULY 15and I book a date to hand over documents 28 days after I do online form. will the same statement and payslip be sufficient. please answer my query.


As far as I'm aware you won't have 28 days to submit documents after online app it's usually about 10 days


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

The 28 day limit for payslips and bank statements applies to the date of the online application. I cannot speak for other applicants but, having submitted the online application, we made an appointment for biometrics at the earliest possible date. Having had the biometrics taken , we had 14 days to submit all our documents (visa was processed in Jamaica).


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

My sons last payslip was 20th June, he printed off a copy of his bank statement online the next day and took it to the bank for signing and stamping. They applied online on 21st June. The first available appointment was 10 days later. He then sent the docs via DHL to his wife. She did her bio on 2nd July and handed in her docs at the same time...


----------



## QBOY1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Missy L said:


> As far as I'm aware you won't have 28 days to submit documents after online app it's usually about 10 days


Thank you very much I think that's much more clear now. 

ps. Hope you get your visa and good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

QBOY1 said:


> Thank you very much I think that's much more clear now.
> 
> ps. Hope you get your visa and good luck and keep us posted.


Can I just ask if you got a marriage reg certificate from nadra ? If so did your wife have to change the detail on her ID card ? I have my fathers name on mine and my husband went to nadra today saying I have to change from fathers name to husbands name. Now I have to go to uk nadra, modify change and wait for the new card to be delivered then apply for the marriage reg certificate nadra


----------



## QBOY1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Missy L said:


> Can I just ask if you got a marriage reg certificate from nadra ? If so did your wife have to change the detail on her ID card ? I have my fathers name on mine and my husband went to nadra today saying I have to change from fathers name to husbands name. Now I have to go to uk nadra, modify change and wait for the new card to be delivered then apply for the marriage reg certificate nadra


yes my wife got that not long after our wedding. my wife had to change details too. this is because when my wife was had to make her passport as it was her first one they advised that before they make the passport they should change the detail of her nadra card to husband name instead of her fathers name. However the marriage reg certificate would naturally have your fathers name on it because its issued on marriage. so for example my marriage reg certificate from nadra has wife name and fathers name dob etc and then mine. so you do need to change your id card but it should not affect you in applying for a marriage certificate.
Also on the nadra card and passport my wife surname did not change it was just at the bottom it said instead of fathers name. it said husband name. 
hope it helps if you need any more help. I try my best.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

QBOY1 said:


> yes my wife got that not long after our wedding. my wife had to change details too. this is because when my wife was had to make her passport as it was her first one they advised that before they make the passport they should change the detail of her nadra card to husband name instead of her fathers name. However the marriage reg certificate would naturally have your fathers name on it because its issued on marriage. so for example my marriage reg certificate from nadra has wife name and fathers name dob etc and then mine. so you do need to change your id card but it should not affect you in applying for a marriage certificate.
> Also on the nadra card and passport my wife surname did not change it was just at the bottom it said instead of fathers name. it said husband name.
> hope it helps if you need any more help. I try my best.


Thank-you for your response, We just need the Nadra marriage reg certificate and Nadra office in pakistan said they cant issue one until I remove my fathers name off the nadra ID card to husbands, so im going to Nadra office in Birmingham in the morning first thing to apply for another one. I dont think its necessary but they are being awkward, prob just a money making chance for them as I'll be paying for the modification. Jst going to get it done and save us the grief


----------



## QBOY1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Missy L said:


> Thank-you for your response, We just need the Nadra marriage reg certificate and Nadra office in pakistan said they cant issue one until I remove my fathers name off the nadra ID card to husbands, so im going to Nadra office in Birmingham in the morning first thing to apply for another one. I dont think its necessary but they are being awkward, prob just a money making chance for them as I'll be paying for the modification. Jst going to get it done and save us the grief


Not a problem I am also in the same stage as you in terms of I am just waiting for some issues on my wife end which is her English test results then I will apply. The reason why I am confused myself now is that when they issued me with the marriage certificate it was about 2 months after my wedding which was 1 year ago. 
At that time my wife nadra card had her fathers name on, just as it had when we did the nikah. they issued the certificate on the nadra card no issue. we only modified it 3 months ago just before making passport.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

QBOY1 said:


> Not a problem I am also in the same stage as you in terms of I am just waiting for some issues on my wife end which is her English test results then I will apply. The reason why I am confused myself now is that when they issued me with the marriage certificate it was about 2 months after my wedding which was 1 year ago.
> At that time my wife nadra card had her fathers name on, just as it had when we did the nikah. they issued the certificate on the nadra card no issue. we only modified it 3 months ago just before making passport.


Maybe rules have changed now and name change to husband is a must? 
My husband did the a1 city and guilds test in Lahore, they said results will be in 1 month, it's been 2 months now nearly and no news  
After that he will do TB test and biometric. 

I sent my original file of documents about a month ago when my father went Pakistan, I sent a copy file of all documents when my Aunty went Pakistan 2 days ago. But I will have to post more bank statements as they can be no longer then 28 days old and the latest one I have in there is already 14 days old !!!! 

I just hope I have covered everything required but you can never be so sure what the ECO will pick on.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

I went to Nadra office today to modify my ID card for marriage reg cert, only to get there and sent back to come back tmrw, Apparently they open at 10am, I got there 10.30 and they stopped giving out tickets! So I am leaving at 7.30am tmrw to get there around 8.30am and be the first one at the door at 10am!!!!


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

@Missy - how did it go?

@Joppa/Nyclon can one of you please advise... My wifes Farthers name is mis-spelt on the Marriage certificate vs what is on his ID card. Will that be an issue? My name and my wifes names are spelt correctly, matching our passports.

I will be spelling his name on the application form the same way it is spelt on his ID card. However bit worried whether the fact that these are spelt slightly differently compared to what is on the marriage certificate will cause an issue?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't know. If it's an issue, they may contact you to verify it.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Nadra won't issue me the marriage certificate until I change the fathers name to husbands name on nadra I'd card. Because we renewed our ID cards in Pakistan they won't modify it in the uk because pak ones are chipped. I have to go Pakistan to make the changes and then get the certificate ! I guess it'll be good in a way I can see my husband and bring him back eventually unless the case takes forever! Then again I think it's very silly I have to go just for this change ! 

His English test results have come after 2 months online, waiting for the certificate to be issued now and then tb test and biometric then we should be ready. Have a feeling it's going to be a long run


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

WOW - 2 months!? i hope he passed?

thanks Joppa


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

zee09 said:


> WOW - 2 months!? i hope he passed?
> 
> thanks Joppa


Yes thankfully! Just the issue of flying out there now just for nadra!!!!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

zee09 said:


> @Missy - how did it go?
> 
> @Joppa/Nyclon can one of you please advise... My wifes Farthers name is mis-spelt on the Marriage certificate vs what is on his ID card. Will that be an issue? My name and my wifes names are spelt correctly, matching our passports.
> 
> I will be spelling his name on the application form the same way it is spelt on his ID card. However bit worried whether the fact that these are spelt slightly differently compared to what is on the marriage certificate will cause an issue?


Both our nikkah nama and nadra had errors on them. My husbands age was a year out and my name was spelled incorrectly. Thankfully they didn't make a big deal out of it and we didn't have any issues.

This is obviously not a guarantee for you, but if it's just a letter or so it should be ok. Anything minor they will probably accept is a typo etc.

Anyway as joopa says, if it's a big deal they will raise it.

Good luck.


----------



## FionaGL (Apr 22, 2014)

Just reading this thread, and wondering what copies you refer to in the package of documents? Are we to make copies of all originals and send those as well?


Thanks,
Fiona


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

FionaGL said:


> Just reading this thread, and wondering what copies you refer to in the package of documents? Are we to make copies of all originals and send those as well?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Fiona


Hi Fiona 

It is recommended and confirmed from UKVI as I got in touch with them that a copy of EVERYTHING is required. So I have a original file of all documents and then I have a second file which is exactly as the first one but photocopies. Both in exact order and format.


----------



## FionaGL (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks Missy. And these packages are to be bound by string? Like each section individually or all together?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

FionaGL said:


> Thanks Missy. And these packages are to be bound by string? Like each section individually or all together?


Each section all together in one long piece of string making it one booklet each.


----------



## FionaGL (Apr 22, 2014)

LizS said:


> Hi zee,
> 
> 3. We used binder clips for each section (main, financial, accomodation, relationship) and ensured there were no staples. Then we included a copy of everything in the same order with one big binder clip (ignoring sections). My fiance submitted this at the biometrics appointment today and they were happy with that.
> 4. & 5. We included 12 photos, with descriptions: date, location, and notes (which listed the people in the photos and their relationship to us, ie. friends and family).
> ...


Hi Liz,

I see you're from Vancouver and moving to the UK (or have moved?). I was wondering, how soon after your fiance filed his online application was he able to secure the biometrics appointment?

I'm just going through the same process with my husband (I'm a Brit, he's Canadian).

Kind regards,
Fiona


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

FionaGL said:


> Thanks Missy. And these packages are to be bound by string? Like each section individually or all together?


Tie all the originals together in one bundle with string and separately tie all the copies together in one bundle with string.


----------



## FionaGL (Apr 22, 2014)

Out of curiosity, why string and not binder clips for example?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The first thing someone does is take it apart and put it in an order that suits the ECO. It's just easier to untie something.


----------



## FionaGL (Apr 22, 2014)

Ah, ok! Thanks =)


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi all

I was reading about the online form which I'm fine with the process if completing, paying and booking biometrics. 

My query is: after doing all that it is suggested you register with Teleperformance and without registration you can't attend your biometric appointment, but in the drop down section it asks you what country and Pakistan isn't there so how does that work?

Many thanks.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

hi

Regarding photocopies, do the photos and call logs need to be photocopied?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

zee09 said:


> hi
> 
> Regarding photocopies, do the photos and call logs need to be photocopied?


I photocopied EVERYTHING except the application forms.

Can someone please respond to my query on page 26? Thank you


----------



## kevinukuser (Jul 25, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Missy is wrong. Have you read FM 1.7? If you are applying under Category A you need 6 months of financial proof. If you are applying under Category B you're need 12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does your wife will be eligible for ILR after 2 years ? Are you a British?


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

zee09 said:


> hi
> 
> Regarding photocopies, do the photos and call logs need to be photocopied?


The advice given on here is no. Don't photocopy anything you don't want back, which is what we did. However. When ny husband went to drop off his application the gerrys staff refused to accept his applications without EVERY single piece of paper being photocopied which was a huge waste of time, money and paper, especially as we already had quite a lot of documents showing communication between ourselves.

Really I'd say it wholly unnecessary but it just depends on what the staff at the centre say. Luckily there was a photocopying machine there so my husband did it there. I'd say don't do it, but tell your wife to be ready to photocopy if staff say she has to, so bring cash with her.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

zee09 said:


> hi Regarding photocopies, do the photos and call logs need to be photocopied?


The advice we give is to make copies of everything except the application and Appendix 2. Make 1 stack of originals and 1 stack of copies in the exact same order. Tie each stack with string.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

I am really panicking. I have just been told by an expert on another forum that if applying for spouse visa under DLA cash savings do NOT be taken into account. If this is the case I may as well give up now as I was relying on my DLA but savings along side within to meet the weekly requirement of £113


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

They are wrong. Read paragraph 12 and 12A in FM-SE.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/300962/Appendix_FM_SE.pdf


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

PHEWWW Thanks Nyclon. I did read this before but after being told today that savings don't count I thought maybe the rules have changed AGAIN and I have missed the news.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

*Dla*

Hi All

Not been on here for a while! Hope all are well. My circumstances have changed a little and I know Joppa you helped me with the DLA Maintenance calculation last time Thank you. 

Now that my circumstances have changed can you or Nyclon or anyone please help me with the calculation. I will be very grateful. 


I did not have the job at last calculation so to add that now, hoping it will make our case stronger when we submit. 


SO...I have £313.13 a month for DLA, £50,000 in savings and NOW a part time job with a annum of £13,520.

Thank you muchly.


----------

